# Does it sound like I could be pregnant?



## lexi.b (Jun 15, 2010)

something else?

Hi guys ! Anyone mind sharing a thought about this? ^_^
So the last time I had sex was on june 18th. Got a weird period July 1st (kinda heavy one day and lasted for a few days very lightly). But all this week: my head has been hurting, and I dont know how to really describe this weird dizziness feeling I get in my forehead when I move my eyes in any direction, it just feels .. weird.. fuzzy? idk! sometimes it gets intense to the point where If Im standing or walking, I'll wobble a little bit. my face and neck is also very hot, but I checked my temperature and that seems to be normal. A day ago, I've started to be quite hot all over which is really a bother because If I have the ac on, only parts of my body will stay cold, while my torso area and up stays hot.

ive been nauseous (mouth watering nauseousness and a few nights ago I puked), im fatigued which lasts all day, and finally lower back pain which really isn't too bad. this morning I woke up and bent over only to screech out in pain. My ma thinks it could be a vitamin deficiency, but I've never had a headache and nausea continue on for this long. Also, at about 4 this morning, I awoke slightly and burped and almost puked, the stuff that came up mustve been acid because the back of my throat burned and I hopped out of bed quickly to sip on a little water. And quite strangely .. lol my libido has increased which is very weird to me lol its like very ..overactive I guess I could say. I have never been so very easily "stimulated". :blush:

Any input greatly appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## lexi.b (Jun 15, 2010)

My face is also pretty warm, so I checked my temperature and It's normal.


----------

